# Tractors with 8500 hours ?



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

What some thoughts on JD 7600's or 7700's with 8500 hours or so . Going to need a rebuild soon ? Or it's just who knows when ?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be afraid of one. Lots of tractors out this way with well over 15000 hrs on them, that have never been touched,,


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it's one of those things that you never know about. Could run for 5K hours or give up the ghost at anytime. I would at minimum take oil samples. Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If I was considering one I would try to find out what it was primarily used for and how it was stored when not in use.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Polaris Industries does oil samples. If you can find a Simons petroleum store or basically any Fuel supplier should be able to set you up with a kit to collect a sample and send to the lab.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Would an oil sample be useful if the used tractor was on a dealer lot or anywhere and the oil had just been changed?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going thru the same thing with tractors that have 5500-7500 hours on them in my tractor search. 
Hard to get excited about 7k hours, but its even harder to get excited about paying more than 35k for a tractor, too.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Teslan said:


> Would an oil sample be useful if the used tractor was on a dealer lot or anywhere and the oil had just been changed?


negative, without knowing the hours on a sample they are less useful. Wear metals and fuel dilution will accumulate over time. Coolant might show up. A quality lab will ask for hours on each sample.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks all good suggestions.

I would like to buy a deere .I have two newer blue tractors , but I wanted to try a green one. But not looking good in my search for one . Called about one today with 6200 hours. A 1994 for 36,500 , dealer would only come down 500 dollars . You would think you could go back a few years more ,but they don't go down much for anther 15 years back and maybe not then . I really don't want an antique . I would like to stick to ( modern farming equipment ) most likely stick with blue .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think of 7k as high hours on a JD 7 series.....lots of em around here with 10k+


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I like to buy from people that I know. If I know their operation, then I know how they take care of their equipment. I always like to see service records and receipts of work done at the dealership is needed. If you put the word out amongst your friends, sometimes you will come up with a good one. I am always on the lookout for a good older tractor to use in my operation or to resell. It just takes a lot of time and you never know where they will come from. Good luck on your search. That's half the fun. Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea Mike it would be nice to find something from someone I know and like you said you never know what will pop up. , Thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I find with MY equipment searches, when I need a piece, its never or rarely available. 
I'm finding, by far, my best available deals are on European Case-IH or New Hollands. 
Deere's are available, but usually 5-8k more on a 125-150Hp tractor.

Good luck Chessiedog. Maybe if you post your list of requirements. I can help you locate one. There's a lot of used Deere's around here.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I love all of the 7 series Deere tractors we have around here, they are pretty good on fuel and the ride is far superior. I have been on quite a few other tractors and haven't found one I would own after running these Deere's. The last one i bought was a 2001 7410 with 6300hrs or so and it set me back 43k which I felt was a pretty good deal, and they hold their value better than others.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Well JD seems for some reason that the 7600's are drawn to your state , and all the way to the far east side of it from me ! lol I've seen 2 or 3 or more out there all with in an hour or 2 of each other . Just 8 hours drive from me . There will be something come up , my problem is I'm not a good window shopper . Just ask me wife . ha ha

I've have found a couple around here 2 to 4 hours away . One has like 5100 hours looks good ,but they are asking 39000 out of my range .Then we have a couple 7410's one price is not to bad 31800 , but has unknown hours . Thats kinda scary . The other one is 33500 ,and we know it's hours 9600 thats a little scary too . I think you are pretty close on your pricing of 5 to 8 difference maybe even 10 k . My Nh dealer called on a TM 135 2 wheel drive , out west for me 4200 hours 29500.00 not bad really , though not much on it, pretty stripped down though pics looks good , and only 2 small warranty issues when it was new .

Oh just venting mostly .

I just need my wife to win the lotto cause I don't play ! lol


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

From what I have seen some farms at 8000hr the tractor could go another 8000hr and some farms the tractor is shot . Here in the east where they do deep tillage on the hilly ground those tractors really get used hard . Everyone talks about the engine and if I buy a used tractor and it needs a remaned engine life goes on but what I worry about is transmission and rear differential problems there is where the money gets out of hand


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Well JD seems for some reason that the 7600's are drawn to your state , and all the way to the far east side of it from me ! lol I've seen 2 or 3 or more out there all with in an hour or 2 of each other . Just 8 hours drive from me . There will be something come up , my problem is I'm not a good window shopper . Just ask me wife . ha ha
> 
> I've have found a couple around here 2 to 4 hours away . One has like 5100 hours looks good ,but they are asking 39000 out of my range .Then we have a couple 7410's one price is not to bad 31800 , but has unknown hours . Thats kinda scary . The other one is 33500 ,and we know it's hours 9600 thats a little scary too . I think you are pretty close on your pricing of 5 to 8 difference maybe even 10 k . My Nh dealer called on a TM 135 2 wheel drive , out west for me 4200 hours 29500.00 not bad really , though not much on it, pretty stripped down though pics looks good , and only 2 small warranty issues when it was new .
> 
> ...


Keep being patient Chessiedog like NDVA said and it will happen if it is meant to be......I think you are ready for a green tractor. If you ever take the plunge on a good model green tractor, you will forever be hooked. I started with red many years ago, bought my first green one many years ago and have been liking them since. As in all things, some green models are much better than other green models. You are looking at/for some good series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Guy who has the local tractor repair shop always tells people if you buy one of these 125hp 7000hr tractors like we all need and want you should have at least $5000 available if it would need repairs


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike , your right if it's meant to happen it will .

That's not very encouraging endrow , but probably right .


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It's a lot of money to spend considering you can have 2 or 3 other decent tractors for the price on one of these 7x green machines, but when your spending 10-12 or sometimes 15 hours a day in the seat like we do around here it makes the extra comfort worth every cent. I know it's hard to write that check especially this time of year, but when summer rolls around you will thank yourself.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

endrow said:


> Guy who has the local tractor repair shop always tells people if you buy one of these 125hp 7000hr tractors like we all need and want you should have at least $5000 available if it would need repairs


I just bought a 9000 hr green tractor out your way. Motor was said to be completely overhauled at 8000, which was the selling point for me. Needless to say my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> It's a lot of money to spend considering you can have 2 or 3 other decent tractors for the price on one of these 7x green machines, but when your spending 10-12 or sometimes 15 hours a day in the seat like we do around here it makes the extra comfort worth every cent. I know it's hard to write that check especially this time of year, but when summer rolls around you will thank yourself.


I agree 100 percent . That is why I don't want to go back to 4050's and other 4000 series tractors in a deere .My buddy from high school and his family have 4640 ,4020 not sure what else but himself his brother and dad have been farming all their lives and that's what their use too. ( Of course he is tighter then bark on a tree ) lol. His dad did decide to buy a Kubota couple years ago 100 horse less then 1000 hours it .

I on the other hand started from scratch 8 years ago at 44 when a large factory where I had been an electrician for 22 years closed down . I went into making hay full time . Anyway long story short went from doing a little custom work on the side and selling a few tons to about 250 tons today . I'm sure not even close to what some on here do but HAY it's paying the bills and I really enjoy it when things are running good .

In 2012 we bought a steffens accumulator and got over the learning curve with it this season . Till then was all by stacked and put up by hand in lofts . We could have gotten by with out the steffens but when it's 100 degrees out and I'm worrying about them boys on the wagon it's worth it , yea I know I did it in 100 when I was a kid too ,but it's different when your the one worrying about it . This fall we put up a 60 x 100 x 18 tall hay storage barn . I think we will still be using the lofts but not as much . I'll attach some pics of the barn .

The reason I'm wanting another 100 HP tractor is to get my first cutting in quicker and to keep on our custom work . With the way the weather out east here is you only have small windows to get it done . Ok enough rambling on !


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dealer down near me has A Euro Deere 7600. Might be a perfect fit for you. I know I liked it. 
http://www.htrtractor.com/inv.htm


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Dealer down near me has A Euro Deere 7600. Might be a perfect fit for you. I know I liked it.
> http://www.htrtractor.com/inv.htm


Can't figure why he hasn't sold that tractor yet. He's had it since summer I believe, and for the hours the price ain't bad at all. Even the tires look good.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I really want to buy the Ford 8670, but there's something holding me back.
......maybe it's the MX135's he has, too. Lol


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep Jd I saw that one . Couple more not far from there . I think though they are just outside what I would like to spend .

http://www.usfarmer.com/#/Tractors/4WD/John_Deere/7600/1994_John_Deere_7600_258344/

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8271955

Have you stopped in there ? That 8560 looks good in the picture and low hours .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> Keep being patient Chessiedog like NDVA said and it will happen if it is meant to be......I think you are ready for a green tractor. If you ever take the plunge on a good model green tractor, you will forever be hooked. I started with red many years ago, bought my first green one many years ago and have been liking them since. As in all things, some green models are much better than other green models. You are looking at/for some good series.
> 
> Regards, Mike


. Just say it Mike, it's a disease and you know it. Green runs in our blood. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Yep Jd I saw that one . Couple more not far from there . I think though they are just outside what I would like to spend .
> 
> http://www.usfarmer.com/#/Tractors/4WD/John_Deere/7600/1994_John_Deere_7600_258344/
> 
> ...


I've been up there 3 times. Drove the Ford 8670 and love it. Hours are so low, I thought maybe the hour meter flipped and it has 15,500 hrs on it, not 5,500. 
DON'T GO UP THERE if you like tractors. You go home cussin because you can't buy one!
I've never seen more used hay tractors at one location in my life.
Probably 75 CaseIH, 15 New Hollands and 15 McCormicks there at any given time. 
They even let a few Deere's there once in a while, too. Lol


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I've been up there 3 times. Drove the Ford 8670 and love it. Hours are so low, I thought maybe the hour meter flipped and it has 15,500 hrs on it, not 5,500.
> DON'T GO UP THERE if you like tractors. You go home cussin because you can't buy one!
> I've never seen more used hay tractors at one location in my life.
> Probably 75 CaseIH, 15 New Hollands and 15 McCormicks there at any given time.
> They even let a few Deere's there once in a while, too. Lol


Did that 8670 "jump" down shifting from 10 to 9? I believe that's an 18 speed funk trans. in there, which is what my White has. Feels like it'll throw you through the windsheild. Excellent baling trans. though. Real small mph changes between low gears.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

6125 said:


> Did that 8670 "jump" down shifting from 10 to 9? I believe that's an 18 speed funk trans. in there, which is what my White has. Feels like it'll throw you through the windsheild. Excellent baling trans. though. Real small mph changes between low gears.


Yes it did. I think that's where it changes gear and range at same time. 
Full power shifts are nice, aren't they? 
I wonder if that's a really expensive trans to fix? 
I also wonder why nobody has bought it yet.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Yes it did. I think that's where it changes gear and range at same time.
> Full power shifts are nice, aren't they?
> I wonder if that's a really expensive trans to fix?
> I also wonder why nobody has bought it yet.


I gave B&H 2500 a couple years ago to fix mine. New computer went in, but wasn't the problem. Thankfully because it would have been 2500 just for that alone. Problem ended up being solenoid which was external, $60 part, and calibration. I took it to them thinking they're trained proffessionals, and got hosed. Next time it will go to HTR or someone like that that sees alot of these Funk transmissions and knows their way around them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

6125 said:


> I gave B&H 2500 a couple years ago to fix mine. New computer went in, but wasn't the problem. Thankfully because it would have been 2500 just for that alone. Problem ended up being solenoid which was external, $60 part, and calibration. I took it to them thinking they're trained proffessionals, and got hosed. Next time it will go to HTR or someone like that that sees alot of these Funk transmissions and knows their way around them.


When I was there last week, I test drove MX135. They had just backed it out of the shop after having fixed the Powershift transmission. Those boys really know their stuff up there and theyre not too far away, either (1 hour). Im really warming up to buying from them.

Truthfully, as soon as I get my 70HP Kubota sold, I'm going up there and buying either the best MX135 on the lot for under 38, or Im buying the Ford 8670. wish it was an easy choice. Love both tractors.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

JD how far away are these guys from you ?

*Mountain View Tractor LLC*
1615 Millmont Road
Millmont, Pennsylvania, 17845


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3 hours. He seems to do a nice job cleaning up some 6-7 and 4 series Deere's.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> JD how far away are these guys from you ?
> 
> *Mountain View Tractor LLC*
> 1615 Millmont Road
> Millmont, Pennsylvania, 17845


I'm about 2 hours east. Tractor I just bought came from him 2 years ago. He has a couple mechanics who go over them pretty well. Showed me a list a while back of everything one had done to it and everything the mechanic did was itemized and priced out. He claims they dyno all engines and check out transmissions. Only thing wrong is they're all European, so he has no records of history. He gets some nice stuff, and some not so. But mechanically i'd feel confident with anything he has gone over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

6125 said:


> I'm about 2 hours east. Tractor I just bought came from him 2 years ago. He has a couple mechanics who go over them pretty well. Showed me a list a while back of everything one had done to it and everything the mechanic did was itemized and priced out. He claims they dyno all engines and check out transmissions. Only thing wrong is they're all European, so he has no records of history. He gets some nice stuff, and some not so. But mechanically i'd feel confident with anything he has gone over.


Good point, but even a domestic tractor may have little or no records. 
It's weird, the deals at HTR are outstanding when you look at HP and features for your hard earned dollar, but the Euro thing scares me. I keep thinking "What if I can't get a part from local dealer?" 
When you're like me (only 2 tractors), they both gotta run.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Good point, but even a domestic tractor may have little or no records.
> It's weird, the deals at HTR are outstanding when you look at HP and features for your hard earned dollar, but the Euro thing scares me. I keep thinking "What if I can't get a part from local dealer?"
> When you're like me (only 2 tractors), they both gotta run.


I had a jd dealer today tell me i'll have nothing but problems with this euro i'm getting. He said i'll have ac, electrical, powershift troubles gallore. Funny thing is, he's got one sitting on his lot for sale. It's been there a while too. When asked why I'd have so much trouble, he said because their climate is so damp and moist oversees. Felt like choking some sense into the idiot. Like it's never damp here. Are all deere service managers moron's?

I'll make sure whenever this tractor has to leave town for repairs, the hauler toots the air horn as he goes right on by their shop.

Can anyone tell it still pisses me off?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there a lot of difference in them other then the 3 point hook up ?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

He has 7600 i'd like to check out 8200 hours . But really wide tires


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

6125 said:


> I had a jd dealer today tell me i'll have nothing but problems with this euro i'm getting. He said i'll have ac, electrical, powershift troubles gallore. Funny thing is, he's got one sitting on his lot for sale. It's been there a while too. When asked why I'd have so much trouble, he said because their climate is so damp and moist oversees. Felt like choking some sense into the idiot. Like it's never damp here. Are all deere service managers moron's?
> 
> I'll make sure whenever this tractor has to leave town for repairs, the hauler toots the air horn as he goes right on by their shop.
> 
> Can anyone tell it still pisses me off?


I think all the local dealers are sore about HTR tractors. He is way cheaper and has 10x the selection. Messicks and others have tractors similar to the euro tractor dealers and they are 5-10k more.
I talked to a local case-IH dealer about a 5288 he had for sale. Soon as I mentioned I was also considering a euro tractor, he became very agitated.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> He has 7600 i'd like to check out 8200 hours . But really wide tires


I want the wide tires. I have ground compaction issues and lowlands to cut.

"Is there a lot of difference in them other then the 3 point hook up ?"

It's kind of cool. The drawbar hitch raises and lowers with 3pt. Some even go in/out horizontally to make hitching easier. 
One of the tractors I looked at even has a motorized right hand console that moves forward/backwards to adjust for the driver.

Definitely more features, but those features also can break.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

They just get shipments of these in from over seas or what ? I've seen quite a few in that area .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> They just get shipments of these in from over seas or what ? I've seen quite a few in that area .


He says they come into Baltimore Harbor (2 hours away) on containers from the UK, Germany, France, etc. 
might be some from Canada.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Think I'm going to have to make trip out there .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't buy my Ford! Lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Don't buy my Ford! Lol


There you have it. He's choosing the Genesis!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> There you have it. He's choosing the Genesis!


Until I change my mind tomorrow and go for the MX135 !! Lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Until I change my mind tomorrow and go for the MX135 !! Lol


Maybe you need him to buy one to make it easier for you?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes and make is a 4WD. I really do need it captain Valtra.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I be most interested in a green or blue one . Think I'll call my NH dealer tomorrow and have him run the ss number on that 8560 .

I have to talk my self into taking a 8 hour one way drive . So it could be a while before I go ..lol

How the inside of the tractor or tractors you guy have or and looked at?

Will that guy deal any ? or pretty set on his prices ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Think I'm going to have to make trip out there .


Let me know when you're coming down. Once. Upon a time, I liked the Deere 7600. He did tell me there's a slight problem with the power shift, but he was going to fix it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> I be most interested in a green or blue one . Think I'll call my NH dealer tomorrow and have him run the ss number on that 8560 .
> 
> I have to talk my self into taking a 8 hour one way drive . So it could be a while before I go ..lol
> 
> ...


You may like red better when you get there.  he has about 100 red tractors. Probably 30 MX110-135's. 
He told me the 8560 was sold. 
Insides of tractors vary in condition. Some are very clean, some have missing knobs, dirty glass, bulbs burned out.
I think he's not a real spit shine kind of dealer, which is good and bad. The cosmetic appearance is pretty much what it is when it comes off the boat. He fixes most all the mechanical problems he can find.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure will Jd . Maybe couple weeks . Who knows maybe next week ..lol . I think that mountain valley had a 7600 with 8500 hours for 28k . Has 3 remotes also which I need .


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh sold .. dang ! Really 35k is more then I can spend . Closer to 30 would work .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Oh sold .. dang ! Really 35k is more then I can spend . Closer to 30 would work .


That's where I'm at, too-low 30's. Everything I like is mid-high 30's.....naturally. 
Gotta get my little tractor sold!

"Sure will Jd . Maybe couple weeks . Who knows maybe next week ..lol . I think that mountain valley had a 7600 with 8500 hours for 28k . Has 3 remotes also which I need ."

Now he seems to do a great job of restoring the exterior of those tractors.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Go with the 8670. I bought mine in 2007 with 6500 hrs and now has 8000 on it. No major repairs yet, but engine does use some oil. Paid $38 grand with a set of new 18.4-42 michelins on it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Speaking of 8670's.....check this machinery Pete short piece.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love my 8670. I would trade my 7220 magnum for another genesis in a heart beat. Genesis has a larger cab, better view, better controls and the power shift is way ahead of the case 18 speed. I do like the cummins engine better though.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> Speaking of 8670's.....check this machinery Pete short piece.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/


Prices are amazing ! I should be selling tractors instead of hay !


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

haybaler101 said:


> I love my 8670. I would trade my 7220 magnum for another genesis in a heart beat. Genesis has a larger cab, better view, better controls and the power shift is way ahead of the case 18 speed. I do like the cummins engine better though.


That's the way I felt, too. It seemed like a much more modern tractor than the CASE IH's for its time. In fact, the '98 Genesis was better equipped and roomier than MX's that were 6 years newer. 
NH actually rated the 7.5L genesis to a higher HP rating than Cummins did with the 5.9 or the 8.3L. Not saying NH engine was better, just an observation.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Its funny you can find 7600's for $28,000 and the old 4255's with powershift, equal hours and options will be priced equally to at least $15,000 higher.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Went with a fried ti a dealer he's buying a new round baler . They had a 4250 low hours 4 0r 5000 maybe lower I don't member for sure . one owner , said it had never been as dirty as it got driving it to the dealer . wanted 45000


----------

